
Ask HN: What's wrong with including code in JSX? - hguhghuff
I read comment threads where people are really against code being in JSX.<p>But I do it all the time. I figure that if I can write an extremely terse function inline then the overall complexity of the code is decreased.<p>I don&#x27;t see much point in creating functions for one or two liners that will only be called from one place in the code.<p>So why am I wrong? What&#x27;s the inherent problem with putting code in JSX?
======
dmitriid
There’s no inherent problem with putting code in JSX as long as it’s not a
complex function spanning multiple screens :)

